
How Elon Musk exposed billions in questionable Pentagon spending - ck2
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/05/elon-musk-rocket-defense-223161
======
ck2
WTF are we giving ULA nearly a billion dollars per year regardless if they are
used or not, through 2036 ?

Who signed that contract?

No wonder they don't feel the need to bid, massive amounts of free money
regardless.

